# MELBOURNE [Australia]



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey, mates!

I thought I would never create a thread here again, but in times of coronavirus, isolation and a certain boredom, I decided to do this.

In October, I went to Australia and visited Melbourne, Hobart (Tasmania), Cairns (Queensland/Great Barrier Reef) and Sydney. I went to Singapore too. First, I spent a weekend in Santiago, Chile, but I took a few photos, so I won't create a thread for them. I went to Santiago for the first time in 2007 and I had a very good impression. Now in 2019, the city seemed even better. But it was before all protests...

Well, about Melbourne, I stayed there for about a week and I really liked it. Comparisons to the "most famous sister" are inevitable; it doesn't have the natural beauty, the tourist appeal, the climate and the grandeur of Sydney, but I found it more charming and interesting, in addition to exuding quality of life, which makes it one of the best in the world to live, attracting people from all over the world. Melbourne's architecture seemed more diverse than Sydney's, in addition to having a greater architectural heritage, even though Sydney is older. Although many buildings were demolished in central Melbourne, there are several neighborhoods around that are super charming and almost entirely made up of buildings of historic value. Melbourne's residential neighborhoods can look beautiful. I also found Melbourne's atmosphere more relaxed and people's behavior more heterogeneous.

About the infrastructure, everything seems to work well in the city. Even though it is very widespread and has a lot of traffic at certain times, public transport is satisfactorily comprehensive and efficient. I also liked to see how public (or public-private) spaces are used by the population. As, in general, people in Australia start to work very early, they end up leaving by 16:00, 17:00. So, around that time, there are already a lot of people in bars, cafés, parks, squares, beaches ... Anyway, enjoying life. This does not mean that people work less... They work hard and seem to be very demanding.

The truth is that there is no shortage of positives for Melbourne, such as the creativity of contemporary architecture, the ethnic and cultural diversity of the population, the creative and stimulating environment (perceived not only by art exhibitions and famous graffiti, as well as for urban interventions), the charm of the traditional neighborhoods around the City (East Melbourne, Albert Park and Parkville are some examples), the great cafes and the good and "cheap" Asian restaurants, the receptivity of the people and also the beauty of Australian men (although in Sydney men looked even more handsome). I've never seen so many handsome men as in Australia...

During my stay in Melbourne, I took the Great Ocean Road tour, which features the beautiful Twelve Apostles. Personally, they are even more impactful. For those in Melbourne, it is highly recommended and worth it, even though it is better to do it with more calm and time, and not a day trip, as I did. It ends up being tiring, in addition to not having enough time to see all the attractions.

The pictures! I took many during my stay in Melbourne, so I summarized what I liked most about the city. Any questions you have, just ask. I hope you all enjoy them!

1
IMG_3510(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

2
IMG_2780(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

3
IMG_2783(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

4
IMG_2785(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

5
IMG_2792(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

6
IMG_2803(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

7
IMG_2804(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

8
IMG_2805(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

9
IMG_2811(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

10
IMG_2813(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

11
IMG_2816(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

12
IMG_2822(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

13
IMG_2841 by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

14
IMG_2850(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

15
IMG_2859(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

16
IMG_2860(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

17
IMG_2873(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

18
IMG_2877(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

19
IMG_2885(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

20
IMG_2851(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

21
IMG_2889(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

22
IMG_2890(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

23
IMG_2893(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

24
IMG_2896(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

25
IMG_2891(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

26
IMG_2909(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

27
IMG_2917(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

28
IMG_2922(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

29
IMG_2927(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

30
IMG_2940(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

31
IMG_2955(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

32
IMG_2956(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

33
IMG_2957(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

34
IMG_2959(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

35
IMG_2960(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

36
IMG_2961(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

37
IMG_2962(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

38
IMG_2963(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

39
IMG_2964(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

40
IMG_2965(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

41
IMG_2966(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

42
IMG_2971(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

43
IMG_2980 by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

44
IMG_3023(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

45
IMG_3028(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

46
IMG_3058(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

47
IMG_3063(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

48
IMG_3078(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

49
IMG_3094(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

50
IMG_3103(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

51
IMG_3105(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

52
IMG_3106(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

53
IMG_3107(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

54
IMG_3108(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

55
IMG_3112(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

56
IMG_3114(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

57
IMG_3126(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

58
IMG_3127(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

59
IMG_3128(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

60
IMG_3130(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

61
IMG_3133(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

62
IMG_3136(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

63
IMG_3137(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

64
IMG_3144(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

65
IMG_3152(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

66
IMG_3159(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

67
IMG_3161(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

68
IMG_3162(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

69
IMG_3165(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

70
IMG_3171 by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

71
IMG_3177(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr

72
IMG_3178(Edited) by Carlos S. R., on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Great shots!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very modern city with many charming old buildings  Thank you for the nice photos!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Romashka01 said:


> Very modern city with many charming old buildings  Thank you for the nice photos!


It is indeed. 


Thanks guys for your replies!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Melbourne


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Melbourne


Thank you very much!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I love your photos, Farrapo!🤗


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Melbourne looks nice!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The modern architecture is just as inspiring as the old buildings... rather inusual! I hope there will be more.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies! 



aljuarez said:


> The modern architecture is just as inspiring as the old buildings... rather inusual! I hope there will be more.


Yes, Melbourne has a great mix of old and new architecture. I agree with you: it's inspiring.

And yes, I have more pictures of Melbourne. Not only of Melbourbe but of others cities I visited during my trip. As this thread is not getting the result I was expecting, hehe, I think I'm going to wait a little bit more to post more pictures here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Farrapo said:


> Thank you very much!


We would like to see more


----------

